# Which QD? - Gtechniq C2v3 v Sonax Brilliant Shine



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Family have asked if I would like a little something for the car for Christmas (there already!?) - I thought a new QD would be nice.

Having read several threads on here the most recommended are the Gtechniq C2v3 and Sonax Brilliant Shine.

In terms of cost Sonax is better value for money:
C2v3 - 100ml for 6.00 
BSD - 750ml for 13.00

I'm currently using AF Tough Coat but assuming both these QDs would be effective on top?

I'm sure both are fantastic products - but just looking for a nudge towards one :thumb: So which would do you prefer and why? 

Also I'm I spotted the Sonax Xtreme Protect and shine which looks like a very similar product, maybe that's worth considering too? Or is that more of a spray sealant (like TC I'm currently using)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/sonax-xtreme-protect-shine-hybrid-npt/prod_1200.html


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I prefer C2V3 just because it leave a slick finish apposed to the sonax feels a little grabby imo


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Sonax all the way.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Second that sonax bsd all the way!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

C2V3 arguably more versatile as it can be diluted.
C2V3 will possibly be more durable (undiluted on bare paint)

BSD for the crazy water behaviour.

I'm currently on a home brew of 50/50 BSD and Reload !


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Why not use Tough Coat as your QD?

A quick spritz on a panel, wipe around, move on to the next one and then remove the first one.

Such an excellent product.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

As a quick detailer then I would go with Sonax BSD. For reference, here is my car with Xtreme Protect and Shine topped with BSD after the first wash.

_




Alternatively, try ArtDeShine Nano Gloss or Hydrophobic Water Repellant.
_


----------



## BlackpoolRock (Aug 29, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> I prefer C2V3 just because it leave a slick finish apposed to the sonax feels a little grabby imo


I found this this first few times I used it (Sonax) but now I spray, wipe, then buff straight away and it works much better and leaves it smooth.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

C2-V3 every time for me!! :thumb: just love the stuff!!


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I love both of these so cannot vote. As a QD though I would go BSD as I love the water behaviour. BSD with the durability of C2V3 would be awesome.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the opinions guys! Seems like the Sonax is the preferred product? Going on reviews must be a contender for product of the year. I seen pictures of the beading and looks insane. 

Can any shed some light on the other Sonax product protect and shine?


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I have half bonnet in C2V3 and other half in BSD and I can honestly say after 4 weeks BSD is holding out the best and beading like a good un:thumb:


----------



## before-i-forget (Jun 8, 2013)

C2V3 for durability and winter protection.
BSD for quickness of application and insane water behaviour.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Pugnut said:


> Thanks for all the opinions guys! Seems like the Sonax is the preferred product? Going on reviews must be a contender for product of the year. I seen pictures of the beading and looks insane.
> 
> Can any shed some light on the other Sonax product protect and shine?


 Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT is part of the Xtreme range, it's the enthusiast version of Sonax's Profiline Polymer Netshield sealant. You can buy it from Cleanyourcar.co.uk - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/sonax-xtreme-protect-shine-hybrid-npt/prod_1200.html


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Does C2V3 stand up to neat APC?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Voted for BSD as I have used it. Heard good things about C2V3, including gloss, but I have a hard time believing the durability claims. BSD seems to keep my car cleaner when it's applied, and it outlasted my other QD (AG Rapid). Priced right and you get a decent amount.

I'm currently testing BSD against 3 different waxes/sealants (476S, FK1000P, AG HD). It's still beading just as well as the other, and sheets the fastest. All were applied with 1 layer. Unfortunately the night I applied it rained, but when I went to check i don't think they had fully cured. I think this is why BSD has a clear advantage (doesn't need to cure). Either way it's a great product.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Voted for BSD as I have used it. Heard good things about C2V3, including gloss, but I have a hard time believing the durability claims. BSD seems to keep my car cleaner when it's applied, and it outlasted my other QD (AG Rapid). Priced right and you get a decent amount.
> 
> I'm currently testing BSD against 3 different waxes/sealants (476S, FK1000P, AG HD). It's still beading just as well as the other, and sheets the fastest. All were applied with 1 layer. Unfortunately the night I applied it rained, but when I went to check i don't think they had fully cured. I think this is why BSD has a clear advantage (doesn't need to cure). Either way it's a great product.


be interesting to see its durability against 476s and fk which are dubbed winter waxes (have both too), cant fault it at the mo and once you have mastered application/removal its a no brainer for me


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Sonax is very good!


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice 

Been looking at Carpro Reload and Hydro2 aswell, soo many fantastic products available these days is really hard to narrow things down!


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Really can't vote on this one, they're both superb products, each bringing something to the party. Ease of application with the C2v3 is a breeze whereas water beading with BSD is something to behold.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Got to be C2v3 for ease of use and durability :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

One thing that I've not seen tested, is BSD's ability to resist dirt and contamination whereas C2 is proven as its a strong LSP. 

Sonax only ever seems to be showing its amazing water behaviour which betters almost anything I've ever seen, and the one tester that put it against APC's and other wipedowns. 

I'd like to see BSD used as a protective coating all on its own over a clean bare base to see bow it fairs on a daily used car.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Sonax is not grabby IMO


When I first used it it was, but that's cos I was taking my time and faffing about

Spray on, wipe off


Sliiiiiiick


Still beading on my van 8months on, with no prep


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I would like to see C2V3 going through exactly the same tests with chemicals I did with BSD


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Granted your tests were very impressive and I don't wish to take anything away from that, but although my cars are doing circa 500miles a week, muddy backlanes, dusty building sites, very rarely are they ever put through the washes and chemical attack that you put it through.

How they resist mud, tar and organic bonded contaminants is in real life testing. This is why I rate autoglym HD wax so much for an all out hard wearing wax over a vast range of heavy hitters


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Granted your tests were very impressive and I don't wish to take anything away from that, but although my cars are doing circa 500miles a week, muddy backlanes, dusty building sites, very rarely are they ever put through the washes and chemical attack that you put it through.
> 
> How they resist mud, tar and organic bonded contaminants is in real life testing. This is why I rate autoglym HD wax so much for an all out hard wearing wax over a vast range of heavy hitters


I used to have AG HD on my car, and after putting on Fk1000P topped up with BSD my car is staying consistently cleaner. The Evotuning thread on PNS should show you how much cleaner the car stays use PNS (which is similar to BSD, just lasts longer). He did a whole car 50/50 test using it against a well rated paste wax.

From my own expereince, BSD works. I think resisting chemicals is far harder then some mud and leafs.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Chemical vs mud is very different. Mud and organic contaminants being what 99% of cars will be facing.

I'm not saying it won't, and I'm not saying it's chemical resistance isn't a positive feature, I'm just yet to see real world performance of it used as a stand alone product. It may well resist all kinds of chemical attack, but if it can't resist tree sap and aphid droppings which regularly cause me troubles and premature failing of LSP's then then it has its drawbacks. 

But don't get me wrong, I still intend to purchase the product and try it for myself, but from already testing it, I know C2 does this, regardless of its chemical resistance


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Chemical vs mud is very different. Mud and organic contaminants being what 99% of cars will be facing.
> 
> I'm not saying it won't, and I'm not saying it's chemical resistance isn't a positive feature, I'm just yet to see real world performance of it used as a stand alone product. It may well resist all kinds of chemical attack, but if it can't resist tree sap and aphid droppings which regularly cause me troubles and premature failing of LSP's then then it has its drawbacks.
> 
> But don't get me wrong, I still intend to purchase the product and try it for myself, but from already testing it, I know C2 does this, regardless of its chemical resistance


I'll test it for you. I'll apply it on the lowers of my car (no mudguards) and leave it untouched, with only mild soap washing. Give me a little bit to get my car ready. As of right now the rain and nasty stuff has not come out, but freezing temps are coming and a salt solutions are being applied to the roads.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I already tested C2v3 against Sonax BSD and Net Shield on my car. I will hold back from giving my opinion, as some may think it would be biased, due to the fact that I am person responsible for this huge Sonax "hype", but I'm pretty confident that BSD can happily compete with Gtechniq, even as standalone protection.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

think the difference when someone mentions real world grime, mud and leafs have a different affect than chemicals i.e. friction etc. how much difference this makes unsure but certainly mud and grime which contains perhaps salt in the winter which could say hit a car on the monday but not get washed for 1-2 weeks will have dried on and given a chance to attack the coating rather than applying a chemical and then rinsing it straight off.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

evotuning said:


> I already tested C2v3 against Sonax BSD and Net Shield on my car. I will hold back from giving my opinion, as some may think it would be biased, due to the fact that I am person responsible for this huge Sonax "hype", but I'm pretty confident that BSD can happily compete with Gtechniq, even as standalone protection.


From what ive seen having used both i totally agree with your findings, I find the durability claims of the gtechniq a little optomistic to say the least!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

isnt that similar with alot of their products (not knocking them though as they are very good) but their durability claims are close to that of car manufacturers mpg!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Zolasbackheel said:


> I love both of these so cannot vote. As a QD though I would go BSD as I love the water behaviour. BSD with the durability of C2V3 would be awesome.


Didn't someone do a test on here ages ago and BSD was more durable than C2V3? It certainly lasts longer on my car.



Yellow Dave said:


> I'd like to see BSD used as a protective coating all on its own over a clean bare base to see bow it fairs on a daily used car.


For the last 3 months, BSD has been on my car that covers 350 miles a week. Even bird crap beads on the surface of it :thumb: The car is noticeably cleaner and you can pretty much pressure wash all the dirt off.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

alan hanson said:


> think the difference when someone mentions real world grime, mud and leafs have a different affect than chemicals i.e. friction etc. how much difference this makes unsure but certainly mud and grime which contains perhaps salt in the winter which could say hit a car on the monday but not get washed for 1-2 weeks will have dried on and given a chance to attack the coating rather than applying a chemical and then rinsing it straight off.


Well for people like us it's unlikely it will go 2-3 weeks of being off road levels of muddy. Most people that are into cleaning will clean once a week with the proper stuff. Under these circumstances I can't see some mud being significantly more harsh/abbrasive/caustic then neat APC.

Also Yellow Dave,

Would you like me to put BSD on one side and compare it to another product on the other? Do you want them polished before hand? Personally if I'm testing waxes/sealants I just want the paint bare, don't care about it being polished.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I really don't think... From all these comparisons...


That bsd should be compared to anything 


It is one of a kind. It's so different in many aspects 


There is nothing else


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Sheep, thank you for your kind offer to test, but despite some taking my thoughts as negative towards the product I do still plan to purchase a bottle in the near future


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Sheep, thank you for your kind offer to test, but despite some taking my thoughts as negative towards the product I do still plan to purchase a bottle in the near future


Oh I know, I am not arguing that with you. I'm just not convinced that mud and organic compounds from the road (this doesn't include salt, that is not naturally occuring) will be MORE detructive then APC. Either way it's going to be a fun test.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

*choices, too many choices, decisions, too many decisions!*

Hmm this one or that one or even another one :-(

Well after 12-18 months of C1 + Evo, now being topped up up with c2v3 almost everry wqash as a qd. I find the sides are still highly water and quite muck resistant with really good beading, th top surfaces not quite so, c2 does leave a nice slick finish.

Other Car's been CQUK'd reloaded and was wased and c2's - this is still brill after some 2 months and 'only' 5 washes, still like new! And better than the older c1,evo and c2'd car :-(.

I've not yet tried BSD, but it's on my list..... but really wonder has anyone tried BSD on top of c2, perhaps to get the beading ?

Very subjective but C2 seems to be more durable then reload , and seems really good on top of reload! Any one else tried this combo?

I tend to agree with the view that it's better to test with real road muck than excess cleaning chems, road muck tends to be oily and abrasive, not nice clean checmicals .


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

BSD definatley keeps my car cleaner than C2v3!


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi,
Major convert to BSD. Nothing compare with it IMHO.
Low price
Easy to use
great trigger spray bottle
wipe on wipe off
lasts on the car for ages
Not fussy about what it is sprayed on ( plastic / glass / metal )

What more can you want from a product ?


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

Bought 10l of BSD. Covered the Astra in it today, will see how it goes.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Haven't used C2v3 but really loved the Sonax BSD, how come no one mentions the nice cocoanut smell on top of the rest of it's benefits?


----------

